# Stolen batteries



## kenmun88 (May 18, 2015)

Just letting everyone know please make sure your boat batteries are in safe hidden place my batteries were stolen last night only had them for two months and it took me some time to save up for them because don't make a lot of money so but just wanted everyone to be cautious bout your boat thanks


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about your Batteries.....................Where were they taken from???


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

That's a bummer. Academy Sports is worth checking when you are ready to replace them because they have some fair prices.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

What area?


----------



## kenmun88 (May 18, 2015)

Barrancas and found out from my next door neighbor that there were some boat motors stolen around the corner from me to couple nights ago she said that she was warning me because of my motor but mine is a 225 so not just one person can get that but yeah


----------



## kenmun88 (May 18, 2015)

Will check that out starlifter thanks


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Where do you live. I will donate $20 towards the new batteries.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Frigging thieves !


----------



## kenmun88 (May 18, 2015)

Stay in Pensacola got a good deal on one battery for thirty bucks and it's good to had it checked and it's good so no just one battery left to get


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Batteries go fer bout 9 bucks at scrap yard....you may wanna check craigslist fer cheap batteries....Purty sad that we may have to start putting serial numbers on batteries!!!!


----------



## bobhill73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, kenmun88. I know the feeling. Terrible being violated in that manner.

Had my batteries stolen out of battery compartment on 5/17 in Cordova Park. Reported to PPD on 5/18. Thieves did not cut wires. Even left the washers and nuts. Not sure if they jacked anything else up because my old batteries, which were replaced for a spring break family trip, will not power motor. Can't even get the motor to rise so I can move the damn boat. I also only had the batteries for a couple of months. Disgraceful.


----------



## kenmun88 (May 18, 2015)

Yeah it is pretty sad because they don't want to work they go out and steal from people who do work hard for theirs and it don't matter to them just a quick buck


----------

